# Hymer 534 That table.............



## 121737 (Mar 26, 2009)

............is going to be the death of me!
I am a new owner and am beginning to regret it- because of the dining table. It is most awkward to adjust and when raised cannot be fixed and so, in an accident, could fly about the van and make a really dangerous missile and it is extrememly heavy. If it is fixed it is impossible to sit on the rear seats so we are unable to take any passengers other than the two front seats. There are no seat belts fitted at the rear, probably for that reason - so why have beds for 4 people?
I am sure that some of you have more experience than we and we would be most grateful for any advice.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the same model and the table is very straightforward when you know how.

Firstly it does fix in place when raised. There are two loops on the rear foot of the table that hook under two catches on the floor against the rear. Once hooked in place it is very secure and will not move.

As for passengers, its your call. On the occasions I have, a passenger sits rear facing with back against the side of the wardrobe. As the furniture is part of the structure in a Hymer its is very sturdy. In my opinion sitting there rear facing even without a belt is much safer than forward facing on the rear bench with a lap belt and at least as safe as being unbelted on any coach or bus.

As for a 4th passenger, well, when these layouts were designed, I guess people used to just sit anywhere. People thought differently back then.


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

*dump table*

Hello Middleton,Have same model also.Got rid of table on day one....much to heavy and a bugger to operate.First bought camping table and can move it outside if needed.Stores behind drivers seat on rubber mat and strapped to wall of wc with bungee.There was a lapbelt on rear seat when I got van and I just take a chance if carrying more(for a short trip.To make up rear bed as I had caravans for years I copied from that.Got timber latts from a house bed that was surplus and cut them to span the gap between the back seats.I purchased some webbing and stapled them together.They are stored under the rear seat flat and not obvious.At night just pull the first latt and the rest follow.They are flat enough so that one hardly knows that they are underneath.Go for it hide that monster of a table.Cheers from Joe


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the idea Joe. I too have the 534 'table' that I find annoying, though not as much as Middledown I think  . Did you fit a couple of narrow strips to the edge of the seats so that the lathes sit at the same level, or simply bridge the gap (wouldn't that make for a couple of ridges beneath you ?) See you've got my grey matter stirred up already and that's no bad thing in itself ! :roll: 
regards

Mike


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

*534 table*

Hello Mike,thanks for the spelling....lathes....I was brain dead on the word but you got the drift.Dont like putting any more screws in than needed (in case next owner/viewer likes the table) so no strips but it would be much better.My cushions must be good because we have no ridge problem when using the bed.
Mike,how do you find the 534 ?Have you added or repaired anything?cheers for now...Joe


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Joe, don't mention it - I must have picked it up on Scrabble or something !
First off, apologies to Middledown for hijacking his/her thread  
You have a good point there about screwing bits on/ eventual flogging etc. Now to plan B ! Instead of destroying the spare bed to get at the 'lathes' :wink: I'm thinking along the lines of a piece of good quality ply cut and hinged halfway down the length so it also will fold over and stow under the back cushion. Got the plan now to put it into execution 
As for how we find the 534. It is our first foray into motorhomes and to date (Tempting providence here !) we have had no major expense, except for getting a Thatcham Cat1 alarm fitted. I now have just about got used to driving in the gutter and the wife heading into oncoming traffic without the benefit of a steering wheel ! (LH import from Germany) Strangely enough I found it harder when we took it to Spain & Portugal and I was driving on the 'correct' side.
The only gripe a la Middledown's table is the wheel covers. These are the type with imitation wheel nuts on that make access to the valves impossible so every tyre check involves cutting and replacing nylon straps. Also getting the tyres to the very high pressure is a bit of a palaver.
Otherwise - touch wood - we are well pleased with ' Lottie ' (don't ask)

regards

Mike

PS Forgot about when we filled up with water a couple of days ago and had water pouring into bathroom cupboard - turns out that the supply fitting just pushes into the side of the bathroom tap hand tight on an 'O' ring. The tap needed nipping down a bit as slight play had worked the fitting loose, also had a bit of trouble with kitchen tap which is getting worn so that when turned off the strength of the microswitch was enough to lever the tap up a tiny bit and make the pump cut in (very quietly) Sorted (?) with some packing


----------



## 121737 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for your observations- its good to know that it isn't just me!
And its either slats or laths.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't you just hate a smart ass ! I thought it didn't look quite right - lathes make round things into smaller round things, right ?
Are you going to persevere with '*that table* or go with Joe's idea ?
regards

Mike


----------



## 121737 (Mar 26, 2009)

I think Joe's idea is excellent- the holding lugs on the rear legs become disengaged on raising the table and a lightweight replacement that could be stored in such a way that rear area is partitioned off to secure our two dogs en route will help sort out two problems at once. Has anyone any further ideas about dog restraints? 
The sliding bed slats is definitely a winner! VMT.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Where do you lay your hands on bed slats ? The ones I'm thinking of are close grained strong strips a la bed settees and I've not come across anything similar in Focus etc etc. Sorry I cannot suggest a convenient dog restraint, if they are at all athletic they will bypass any gate via the sink/cooker top. Hope someone has some suggestions for you

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

ChilliK said:


> Where do you lay your hands on bed slats ? The ones I'm thinking of are close grained strong strips a la bed settees and I've not come across anything similar in Focus etc etc. Sorry I cannot suggest a convenient dog restraint, if they are at all athletic they will bypass any gate via the sink/cooker top. Hope someone has some suggestions for you
> Mike


. . . Ikea do bed slats on webbing [think both single size & double - or maybe it was one size that 'extends' from single to double, I saw them but didn't look very closely] :?


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Vicdicdoc. I suppose I could persuade the good lady to have a wander around the shiny new store in Southampton. :roll: :roll: 

Mike


----------



## 121737 (Mar 26, 2009)

I think that this might fit the bill- the 140 cm wide slats.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00072803


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link, they look ideal. Suppose that means I cannot put off that wander around Ikea any longer !

regards

Mike

PS just checked availability at Southampton branch and they don't have them. Looks like internet only so add £10 postage (or thereabouts)bringing it to around £40 total


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

ChilliK said:


> Where do you lay your hands on bed slats ? The ones I'm thinking of are close grained strong strips a la bed
> Mike


IKEA stock them !

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/?query=bed+slats


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

ChilliK said:


> Thanks for the link, they look ideal. Suppose that means I cannot put off that wander around Ikea any longer !
> 
> regards
> 
> ...


I bought one of those from Ikea to put on the flat board base of the fixed bed. Just needed to cut the slats shorter to fit. Excellent and inexpensive compared with other bed slat suppliers.

If your local Ikea ( if you have one ) doesn't stock them, plan an Ikea visit on one of your trips away: checking stock before you go.

I also used a small version of this, without the rubber buffers, to make an infill section to use instead of the table for bed make up in the Renault.

Harvey


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> ChilliK said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you lay your hands on bed slats ? The ones I'm thinking of are close grained strong strips a la bed
> ...


s

Followed the link thanks -- there's stacks of them !! Hopefully at a fraction of the £40 of the first

Mike


----------



## 121737 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have just tried to buy some slats on line as I live a long way from an Ikea store. The slats and webbing cost £39.00 and the carriage £60.00 making a total of £99!
So that will have to wait!


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Middledown said:


> I have just tried to buy some slats on line as I live a long way from an Ikea store. The slats and webbing cost £39.00 and the carriage £60.00 making a total of £99!
> So that will have to wait!


Wow ! you must live a long way from anywhere ! When I fed in my postcode it came up with £10 and I (wrongly obviously !) assumed that uk addresses would be the same. How about next time you go off for a spin in the van make Ikea car park one of the stop offs ?

Mike


----------

